# Sarona vs West Coast Speed Replica SAP Front Fascia



## prayforgray01 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hey guys, looking for an reviews front both parties that own these products. Which one is a better quality product and... go!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I can only say West Coast Speed is a one man operation and that man is dishonest and a poor businessman. Good luck if you go that route.


----------



## prayforgray01 (Oct 12, 2013)

I hear you. Any takes on what sarona had done with their version of the fascia from what you've read here on the forums?


----------



## Bad_Company (Nov 27, 2014)

Kinda a old topic, but I bought a Sarona front fascia and I like it, it had a small gap in the center below the grills, but it was a easy fix... also I got it.. 

I had ordered from WCS and dude called me back twice saying he was going to get it out and what not. Never happeded, so got my money back and called Sarona. they had it to me in a week. Had great customer service with them.


----------



## meekergto (Jun 11, 2015)

Sorry to bring old post back to life. If you haven't already ordered, stay FAR FAR away from WCS. I ordered an OTRCAI from them, and waited months, called/left numerous voicemails and countless emails. I never heard from the company at all and ended up having to dispute the credit card chard to get my money back. WCS website needs to be taken down, it seems they are no longer in business.


----------



## prayforgray01 (Oct 12, 2013)

Yea i stayed away and held out. I bought the new fascia from gtog8ta.com that came out several weeks ago and the quality is top notch.


----------

